# THIS.IS.DUBLIN



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

From rags to riches.​
















Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr

Dublin Spire, the worlds tallest art piece, affectionately known by Dubliners as the 'Spike', the 'Nail in the Pale', the 'Stiletto in the Ghetto', the 'Erection in the Junction' and 'A Massive Waste of Money.' 


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr

Plenty more to come.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice shots from Dublin, Conor


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very interesting pictures. Nice header!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looks very nice... but kinda reminds me of a London district!
still, I bet the atmosphere is great and I have yet to visit this one


----------



## mad_PL (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice:cheers:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Dublin looks a lot like London in places because it was planned intentionally to look like the city. I also think there are slight Dutch/Scandinavian feels to the city. 


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr

Trinity College, home of the Book of Kells and considered one of Europe's best Universities. 


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr

City Hall.


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr

Dublin Castle. 


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photos Conor, what a charming city and you've captured it brilliantly. I like the normality and natural appearance of all your photos.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Although I disagree with pretty much everything you said in the introduction the pics are great and show Dublin just as I remember it.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice pics Conor, It's a pity so many are leaving the city for work abroad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

How did I miss this thread ? Great work mate. Ireland is high on my list of places to visit - great people and I love the accent :colgate:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for dropping by guys! I know its been a while, but I'm finally able to update again 

This next set features Grafton St, which is Dublin's main shopping street. Exclusive stores such has Ireland's own Brown Thomas department store are found here. Brown Thomas has a very swish, fancy interior designed by mr Norman Foster. 


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


dublin125 by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr

The Arch is a popular Dublin meeting point. 


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr

^^ Sorry for the photobomb!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow,,,pretty nice city.
I like your shots of people in the streets.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd totally forgotten about this one. Now I remember there was a reason I subscribed!


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

I've visited Dublin in 2009. Fantastic city!


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for visiting guys  

A few more pics along the river Liffey. 


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr

Famous Ha'penny bridge:


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


Dublin by Conor2k9, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

nice city, interesting to visit


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

one dignified city with a personal character.
loving your vibrant streets scenes.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a pleasant city!  Excellent street scenes and some pretty cool buildings, the construction boom brought plenty of interesting modern ones.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Just trying to get on to page 2 before I post any more, cos there's a lot on this page already :s ...


----------



## Noodles7 (Jan 18, 2008)

[/url]IMAG1693 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr[/IMG]

St Stephen's green lake.










[/url]IMAG1684 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr[/IMG]

Trinity college.










[/url]IMAG1669 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr[/IMG]

Ha'penny bridge.










[/url]IMAG1276 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr[/IMG]

Sandycove in the southern suburbs.










[/url]IMAG1656 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr[/IMG]

Temple bar.










[/url]IMAG1586 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr[/IMG]

Royal Kilmainham hospital gate.










[/url]IMAG1507 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr[/IMG]

Killiney bay, home to Bono.










[/url]IMAG1285 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr[/IMG]

Dublin bay.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Dublin :cheers:

*btw, with flickr you dont need to post again IMG codes. Flickr does it automatically*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Amazing shots! Dublin is close to London, but I never had the opportunity to visit it!


----------



## Noodles7 (Jan 18, 2008)

It's only a one hour flight from London . Plus you can fly to Dublin fairly cheaply from all 5 of the London airports. It's definitely worth a weekend visit to enjoy the culture and the craic, Irish style.


----------



## Mokita (Aug 19, 2014)

Bring back goods memories this tread !


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Wonderful city


----------



## Noodles7 (Jan 18, 2008)

Some pics of Dublin bay on a sunny day (Pics taken in Dun Laoghaire):

IMAG6524 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG6526 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr

IMAG6527 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr


----------

